# Gaggia Baby Twin - not starting



## hakan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Baby Twin that I had for about four years. I think the model was fairly new when we bought it. It's been working really well. It feels that coffe machines like these have a life of thier own, but we get along well. Now however i've had a problem. It started that the leds on the buttons "flickered" when we switched it on. Switching it off and on a few times solved the problem. Now however it's completley dead. Nothing happens when we switch it on. I thougth that it might was a simple problem with the power switch, so I took it apart and ohm measured it, but it seems fine.

Any ideas??

Kind regards

Håkan

Sweden


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

could be a faulty cpu

mark


----------



## hakan (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, thanks for the reply. I left the machine at my local repair shop. It turned out to be the electronics/CPU card that was faulty. I picked it up yesterday and now it works fine again. It set me back about £150.

For the time that my Gaggia was out of service, I bought a Nespresso machine. I must say that I'm quite impressed with it. The feeling is not the same however and the handling of coffe and the waste it produces is on the negative side.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hakan, i could have saved you £90, i can sell the cpu for £60. any problems just ask

mark


----------

